# Need help!



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

After 7 years of good years of service my John Deere 5093e premium has a problem. It has a leek of hydraulic fluid that I nor the dealer seems to be able to fix.








The best mechanic I've ever known died not long ago and now nobody can help me. In the attached picture it is the backwards L shaped piece, the tractor keeps blowing out a seal. HELP!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That 90* coupler, is that the problem?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> That 90* coupler, is that the problem?


Perhaps not using the right type o-ring, if that's the seal being blown, is my SWAG.

Larry


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Good chance that elbow is an adapter with O ring boss on the casting side and O ring face seal on the line side. You need the correct O ring for those, especially for the face seal fitting. If the correct O ring still leaks then I would look for damage on the sealing surfaces.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> Good chance that elbow is an adapter with O ring boss on the casting side and O ring face seal on the line side. You need the correct O ring for those, especially for the face seal fitting. If the correct O ring still leaks then I would look for damage on the sealing surfaces.


You are correct about the O ring boss and O ring face seal. Yes, I am using the correct O rings for each side of the elbow. So, yeah you must be correct about the possible damage. I'll have to check.

Thank you!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Which side of the elbow is leaking?


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

The Face side.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I would look for damage on both sides of the fitting. Also lay a straight edge on both faces and see if they are flat. It is also possible the line side of the fitting is leaking between the face of the fitting and the line itself if there is a flaw in how the face was installed on the line. Typically the face is brazed to the line.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Thank you Sir! I wish I were a mechanic and knew how to fix something, because this is driving me crazy. I'm right in the middle of second cutting :angry: !


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Make sure you have not only the right size oring but also one made from the right material. A oring from one of those cheap oring kits would not do the job.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Also possible the line is cracked under the nut.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the great reply's, I'm grateful!


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

MScowman said:


> Thanks for all the great reply's, I'm grateful!


I hope you follow up and let us know what the fix is. It may help someone else.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

O-ring face sealing fitting can be a real pain if somehow they were cross threaded at on point in their life! They have to be perfect! Best oring is a dycegren oring they are whitish yellow and very VERY tough and expensive too but they will hold up far and away better than buna N and polyurethane rings.
You need to make sure the fitting threads are good first and all the mating surfaces are parallel and tangent.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

as someone said those need to be aligned perfect...i have a lot of these type fittings on my caterpillar equipment ....seems strange the dealer mechanic cant get it to seal


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

dvcochran said:


> I hope you follow up and let us know what the fix is. It may help someone else.


Just an update, I wanted everyone to know that so far so good. No more leaks, fingers crossed. I've only used the O rings that the "$" dealer sales don't know if the maybe the Lord helped out the last time or what but finally I got it to work.


----------

